# Feuer beim Angeln?



## Jungangler97 (29. Juli 2012)

Hey,

ist es eigentlich erlaubt bei mehrtägigen Ansitzen ein kleines Lagerfeuer zu machen? Z.B. zum Grillen, oder so? Natürlich nur im kontrollierten Ausmaß und mit Steineingrenzung unter ständiger Beobachtung und mit ausreichend Abstand zu Bäumen, Schilf, trockenen Feldern. Ich meine kein großes Lagerfeuer, sondern nur ein kleines Feuerchen.

Wie sehen die meisten Kontrolleure/Förster das? Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## Ulli3D (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Geh einfach mal davon aus, dass offenes Feuer in der freien Natur grundsätzlich nicht erlaubt ist. Nimm Dir einen Eimergrill mit oder einen Gaskocher, da werden die wenigsten was gegen haben, so lange Du die Grillreste wieder mit nimmst, allerdings werden viele Kontrolleure, Ordnungsamt, Naturwacht, etc. etwas dagegen haben. Im Forst ist es zwischen März und Oktober sowieso verboten. Ist es ein FFH- oder Naturschutzgebiet kannst Du es auch vergessen und dann gibt es da auch noch die Gewässerordnung.


----------



## fam0815 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

bei uns im verein ist es verboten, wird aber geduldet wenn man nicht übertreibt.
ich habe so ein 8,99€ rundgrill und nehmen auch grillkohle mit.
da bei uns fast bei jedesmal angeln min. einmal ein kontrolleur vorbeikommt und noch nie einer was gesagt hat, geht das wohl in ordnung.
wie das mit lagerfeuern auf dem boden aussieht weiss ich nicht, kommt warscheinlich auf grösse des feuers und auf die laune des kontrolleurs an.


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Hi Jungangler97,

Diese Unsitte beim angeln zu grillen bzw ein Lagerfeuer zubetreiben wird dir hier in MV fast immer Ärger bereiten.
Ich habe hier noch nie erlebt das offene Feuer von Forst , Polizei oder FA toleriert werden. Dazu besteht auch kein Grund.....


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Feuer ist meistens nicht erlaubt, in unserem Verein darfst du Grillen aber nur in Geräten die ausreichend Abstand zum Boden haben. Einweggrills sind auch nicht erlaubt.
Wenn jeder Angler ein Feuer macht sieht es aus als hätte ein Indianerstamm Station gemacht.
Ich habe mir den Grill auf dem Bild geholt kostet 12 € (habe den bei Toom gekauft) lässt sich zusammenklappen. 
Gutes Teil


----------



## daci7 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Hi Jungangler97,
> 
> Diese Unsitte beim angeln zu grillen bzw ein Lagerfeuer zubetreiben wird dir hier in MV fast immer Ärger bereiten.
> Ich habe hier noch nie erlebt das offene Feuer von Forst , Polizei oder FA toleriert werden. Dazu besteht auch kein Grund.....



Genau, denn Feuer hat beim Angeln ja nichts verloren... |uhoh:
Leider ist es in den meisten Gegenden verboten - so ist Deutschland nunmal, mach dich bei deinem Gewässerwart/Pächter/Stadtverwaltung schlau, mehr kann dir hier keiner sagen. 
Natürlich ist es an gewissen Gewässern (zu Recht) nicht erlaubt, aber so ein nettes Lagerfeuer beim Angeln ist schon was feines!


----------



## Gunnar. (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Hi Daci,


daci7 schrieb:


> Genau, denn Feuer hat beim Angeln ja nichts verloren... |uhoh:
> 
> 
> ............Natürlich ist es an gewissen Gewässern (zu Recht) nicht erlaubt, *aber so ein nettes Lagerfeuer beim Angeln ist schon was feines!*
> vorallem weil ja jeder sich an Brandschutzbestimmungen hält , die Masse an Angelstellen liegt ja hier gaaaaaaarnicht in bewachsnen Flächen , es nutzt ja auch niemand kettensäge und Axt um sich Feuerholz zumachen, jeder nimmt sich sein Holz von zu hause mit , keiner würde auch nur auf die Idee kommen sich vor Ort an Holz zu bedienen welches ihm nicht gehört , die Wiesen , Felder und Wälder sind hier allesamt feuerresestent , es nimmt auch jeder seine verkohlte Lagerfeuerreste mit nach hause, genau wie jeder seine Einweggrills mitnimmt, es nimmt auch jeder die Angeln aus dem Wasser dammit man sicher das Feuer kontrollieren kann, anschließen macht jeder die Angelstelle sauber usw usw .........Die Erde ist ne Scheibe .......  es ist mir echt ein Rätsel warum Lagerfeuer so selten erlaubt sind....


----------



## gründler (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

http://www.outdoorfreizeit.de/outdoor/3-inhalt/verhalten-in-der-natur.htm

Lesen und schlauer werden.

Gibt dazu (feuer) sogar nen EU Gesetz aber fragt mich nicht wo das zu finden ist.

|wavey:


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo, beim Angeln über Nacht gehören für mich ein Grill und ein Paar Bier einfach dazu.Versteht sich natürlich von selbst, dass der Angelplatz anschließend sauber verlassen wird. Versteh nicht was daran Unsitte sein soll..Lagerfeuer muss allerdings nicht sein, ist auch nicht ungefährlich in Wald und Flur, erst recht bei höherer Waldbrandwarnstufe.  Gruß Carsten


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



Blaubarschbube76 schrieb:


> Hallo, beim Angeln über Nacht gehören für mich ein Grill und ein Paar Bier einfach dazu.Versteht sich natürlich von selbst, dass der Angelplatz anschließend sauber verlassen wird. Versteh nicht was daran Unsitte sein soll..Lagerfeuer muss allerdings nicht sein, ist auch nicht ungefährlich in Wald und Flur, erst recht bei höherer Waldbrandwarnstufe.  Gruß Carsten



Wenn alle es so wie du sehen würden hätte ich z.B. nicht dieses Rundschreiben verfassen müssen:

Gr_illen und Feuer machen an den Gewässern des AV Lengerich, Müll am Angelplatz und Parken!

Feuer machen ist verboten, grundsätzlich! 
Wer beim Feuer machen  erwischt wird, geht sofort nach Hause. 
Grillen mit Einweggrills ist grundsätzlich verboten, auch andere Grills die direkt auf dem Boden stehen sind nicht gestattet. 
Grillen ist nur erlaubt in Geräten, die ausreichend großen Abstand zum Boden haben.
Wenn Waldbrandgefahr besteht ist Grillen grundsätzlich verboten. (Offiziell bekannt gegeben in Funk und Fernsehen)
Angelplätze sind sauber zu halten! Müll am Angelplatz wird grundsätzlich dem Angelplatz Benutzer zugeschrieben. 
Das bedeutet, aller Müll am Angelplatz ist von dem Angelplatzbenutzer mit zu nehmen.
Geparkt wird nur auf den Parkplätzen. Das heißt in Tecklenburg der Parkplatz an der Straßenseite und am Südufer des kleinen Teichs (1 Teich / Wolfsmühlenteich / „Rentnerplatz“).
An der Anlage Westladbergen / Saerbeck ausschließlich auf den beiden Parkplätzen, wo auch die großen Schilder und Schaukästen stehen.
Die Gewässerwarte sind angewiesen verstärkt darauf zu achten, dass diese Dinge eingehalten werden. 
Bei groben Verstößen, wie z.B. offenes Feuer, sind die Gewässerwarte berechtigt die Angelerlaubnis einzubehalten. Die Angelerlaubnis wird dann an den Vorstand weiter geleitet.
Wenn ihr als Mitglieder einen groben Verstoß feststellt, dann dürft ihr gern einen der Gewässerwarte anrufen.
Der Vorstand
_


----------



## Blaubarschbube76 (29. Juli 2012)

Schwarze Schafe gibt es leider immer wieder. Die begreifen nicht, dass sie den Ruf der ganzen Anglerschaft schädigen wenn sie ihren Müll liegen lassen..


----------



## fam0815 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

leider ist es so,das wenn etwas erlaubt wird,es ausgenuzt bzw. übertrieben wird.
ich halte es so: grill (mit beinen) holzkohle-brikets,anzünder (nicht flüssig)
2-3 std vor angelende wird nicht mehr gegrillt.so kann die kohle restlos ausglühen und es bleibt nur eine handvoll asche übrig.
für ein tagesansitz schleppe ich kein grill mit. da gibts stullen.
p.s. habe auch immer einen eimer mit,erst futteranrühren, dann wird er mit wasser gefüllt zum händeabwaschen,gleichzeitig ist er auch zum notfalllöschen gut.


----------



## daci7 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> vorallem weil ja jeder sich an  Brandschutzbestimmungen hält , die Masse an Angelstellen liegt ja hier  gaaaaaaarnicht in bewachsnen Flächen , es nutzt ja auch niemand  kettensäge und Axt um sich Feuerholz zumachen, jeder nimmt sich sein  Holz von zu hause mit , keiner würde auch nur auf die Idee kommen sich  vor Ort an Holz zu bedienen welches ihm nicht gehört , die Wiesen ,  Felder und Wälder sind hier allesamt feuerresestent , es nimmt auch  jeder seine verkohlte Lagerfeuerreste mit nach hause, genau wie jeder  seine Einweggrills mitnimmt, es nimmt auch jeder die Angeln aus dem  Wasser dammit man sicher das Feuer kontrollieren kann, anschließen macht  jeder die Angelstelle sauber usw usw .........Die Erde ist ne Scheibe  .......  es ist mir echt ein Rätsel warum Lagerfeuer so selten erlaubt  sind....



Aaaalso - du bist für ein Verbot, weil sich die Leute nicht an Regeln halten würden? Ich hoffe du siehst den Antagonismus darin auch selbst 

Da lob ich mir doch unsere nördlichen Nachbarn - da ist es kein Problem mal ein Feuer am Angelplatz zu machen, solange man sich an gewisse Grundsätze hält... der Deutsche scheint nicht mehr in der Lage zu sein selbst den Kopf zu gebrauchen und braucht anscheinend Regeln und Gesetze für jeden Mist.


----------



## Andal (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Weil du gerade die nördlichen Nachbarn ansprichst. Ich lebe zur Zeit in Norwegen und die gelassene Lebenseinstellung kannst du mit der Verbissenheit der Deutschen in rein gar keinem Punkt vergleichen. Was hier oben mit viel Toleranz und noch mehr Freundlichkeit gelebt wird, würde in Deutschland innerhalb kürzester Frist zu übelsten Aus- und Überschreitungen führen. In Sachen Umgang miteinander hinken die Germanen den Wikingern nach wie vor um Lichtjahre hinterher!


----------



## Jose (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> ...In Sachen Umgang miteinander hinken die Germanen den Wikingern nach wie vor um Lichtjahre hinterher!




tjaja, wenn man verliebt ist...

dann übersieht man so einiges gerne und kommt zu denkwürdigen ergebnissen wie lichtjahre etc.

5 mio norweger in norwegen, 80 mio deutsche in deutschland.

merke: wenn dir keiner auf die pelle rückt, dann ist entspannt ganz einfach...


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Die beiden letzten Beiträge habe ich gelöscht. 

Lasst bitte die persönlichen Anfeindungen. Nutzt nix und bringt nur Ärger.

Danke


----------



## Andal (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Den Grad der Höflichkeit von der Dichte der Bevölkerung abhängig zu sehen halte ich für eine wackelige These.

Aber hier mein Vorschlag zum Ausgangsthema:

Trennt doch das Grillerlebnis vom Nachtangeln. So habt ihr zweimal was davon. Die Natur kommt ohne eventuelle Brandschäden davon und kein Oberverdachtschöpfer muss sich aufregen. So eine Nacht in der Finsternis hält man doch aus. Bei uns gibt es keine menschenfressenden Ungeheuer, die nur die Flammen abhalten!


----------



## daci7 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> [...]
> Trennt doch das Grillerlebnis vom Nachtangeln. So habt ihr zweimal was davon. Die Natur kommt ohne eventuelle Brandschäden davon und kein Oberverdachtschöpfer muss sich aufregen. So eine Nacht in der Finsternis hält man doch aus. Bei uns gibt es keine menschenfressenden Ungeheuer, die nur die Flammen abhalten!



Mach ich ja - will ja auch keinen Ärger und an den Plätzen wo ich regelmäßig angel (Berlin) sehe ich das Verbot ja auch ein, da sonst wahrscheinlich der komplette Wald um den See abgerodet/brannt wird. 
Trotzdem denke ich, dass man es nicht generell als "schlecht" oder "Unsitte" titulieren sollte, da es doch Plätze in D geben soll wo es 1. Niemanden stört und 2. nicht gefährlich für Umwelt und Angler ist.


----------



## Jose (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Den Grad der Höflichkeit von der Dichte der Bevölkerung abhängig zu sehen halte ich für eine wackelige These...



so wackelig ist das gar nicht - gibt da genügend studien zu, auch an ratten .

aber wie auch immer, als entschuldigung für unhöflichkeit taugt das gar nicht.

als erklärung schon.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

(Offenes) Feuer in der Natur oder an Gewässern hat zuerst mal gar nix mit Angeln oder Anglern zu tun, sowenig wie Bevölkerungsdichte.

Die entsprechenden Maßgaben (Gesetze sowie die Verordnungen der Gemeinden) sind schlicht einzuhalten.

Da ist ein Angler nix anderes - weder besser noch schlechter - als jeder andere Bürger auch.

Und - wie jeder andere Bürger auch - muss man sich als Angler vorher informieren, welches Recht im jeweiligen Bundesland sowie der Gemeinde, zu der das zu beangelnde Gewässer gehört, gilt..

Ganz einfach............


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Trotzdem denke ich, dass man es nicht generell als "schlecht" oder "Unsitte" titulieren sollte, da es doch Plätze in D geben soll wo es 1. Niemanden stört und 2. nicht gefährlich für Umwelt und Angler ist.



Da muss ich auch nochmal reingrätschen.:q

Brandstellen und Waldbrände sind alles andere als eine Gefahr für die Umwelt. Im Gegenteil, Brandflächen, ja selbst kleine Reste von Lagerfeuern sind wertvolle Kleinbiotope die einer Unzahl inzwischen extrem seltener Arten eine Chance bieten.

Das Verbot vom Lagerfeuern dient dem Schutz von materiellen Werten und dem der Bevölkerung. Es ist sicher angemessen und wichtig, leider aber auch vollkommen konträr zum Arten- und Naturschutz.

Unverständlich bleibt, warum Lagerfeuer in kaum gefährdeten Bereichen verboten sind.


----------



## Doc Plato (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Moin,

bei längeren (2-3 Tage) Sessions am Rhein hatte ich meistens auf den (steinigen) Buhnenköpfen nen Dreibein-Schwenkgrill dabei. Die Feuerschale hat genügend Abstand zum Boden, so das selbst auf ner Wiese nix passiert und keine bleibenden Spuren hinterlassen werden.
Kontrolleure und auch die Wasserschutzpolizei hatten nie was gegen den Grill gesagt. 
Der Grill sieht in etwa so aus: http://www.amazon.de/Landmann-NEU04-Dreibein-Schwenkgrill/dp/B000NCIWSW

Das man seinen Angelplatz so verläßt, das er aussieht als wenn man nie da war, sollte eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein! 

LG

Doc


----------



## HAKSE (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Wie beim Rauchverbot in Eckkneipen geht es auch heir in erster Linie darum Gesetze durchzusetzen inwiefern das dann immer Sinn macht... keine Ahnung. 
Dennoch muss man sich an Gesetze und Regeln halten, so schwachsinnig sie auch sein mögen.Es gibt genug Menschen die sich an einem Feuerchen auf einem STEINufer an einem See stören weil, ja öhm weil dann hinterher Kohle da rumliegt und das ist schlecht weil öhm ja weil das unordentlich aussieht.


----------



## Parasol (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Hallo,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da muss ich auch nochmal reingrätschen.:q
> 
> Brandstellen und Waldbrände sind alles andere als eine Gefahr für die Umwelt. Im Gegenteil, Brandflächen, ja selbst kleine Reste von Lagerfeuern sind wertvolle Kleinbiotope die einer Unzahl inzwischen extrem seltener Arten eine Chance bieten...........................................



ich finde, das ist eine verwegene Meinung, die ich so noch nie gehört oder gelesen habe. Bei einer Feuerstelle (auch bei einem Grill mit Grillkohlenschale), wird alles Leben, je nach Dauer der Einwirkung der Hitze, mehr als 10 cm tief abgetötet.
Anders ist das vielleicht beim Abflammen von Dürrgras an Böschungen und Hecken. Da wirken die Flammen nur ganz kurzfristig. Aber auch hier werden Kleinlebewesen vernichtet, die teilweise sehr nützlich sind.

Das Verbot ist meiner Meinung nach an den meisten Stellen völlig in Ordnung.


----------



## bafoangler (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde, das ist eine verwegene Meinung, die ich so noch nie gehört oder gelesen habe. Bei einer Feuerstelle (auch bei einem Grill mit Grillkohlenschale), wird alles Leben, je nach Dauer der Einwirkung der Hitze, mehr als 10 cm tief abgetötet.



Das Du das noch nicht gehört oder gelesen hast, ist kein Zeichen von Verwegenheit meinerseits.

Hast einfach noch nicht genug gelesen.

In der Natur gibt es eine ganze Reihe von Pionieren, die genau solche "zerstörten" Lebensräume besiedeln. Manche Pflanzensamen brauchen sogar Feuer, um überhaupt keimfähig zu werden. 

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele von Pilzen, die nur auf Brandstellen vorkommen, z.T. direkt auf der Kohle wachsen, oder aber in Symbiose mit Moosen, die ebenfalls Pionierpflanzen sind. Manche sind so winzig, dass ich nur die Sporen unter dem Mikroskop fotografieren kann. Wie auf dem letzten Bild. Dieses Jahr haben wir ungefähr 15 z.T. sehr seltene Arten auf oder an Brandstellen gefunden und dokumentiert. Darunter eine bisher in NRW noch nicht nachgewiesene Art. 
























Von diesen Pflanzen und Pilzen widerum leben ebenso spezialisierte Insekten, die nur dort vorkommen können, wo es eben gebrannt hat. 

Diese ganze Artengesellschaft gedeiht nur ein oder zwei Jahre auf Brandstellen, danach übernehmen andere Arten das Zepter und nach wenigen Jahren ist die Fläche wieder mit den regulären Pflanzen und Tieren besetzt. Allerdings in wesentlich größerer Artenvielfalt. Die "Pioniere" brauchen dann wieder eine neue Brandstelle, um die Art zu erhalten.

In der heutigen Zeit sind Waldbrände eher die Ausnahme und Lagerfeuer sind kleine Inselchen, die solchen Arten das Überleben auf kleinstem Raum sichern. 

Brände zerstören zwar, bilden aber auch eine wichtige Grundlage zur Erneuerung.

Lese. z.B. auch hier

http://www.waldwissen.net/waldwirtschaft/schaden/brand/wsl_waldbrand_leuk/index_DE


Zitat daraus:
_
Die Untersuchungen zur Artenvielfalt ergeben ein erstaunliches Bild. Auf den ersten Blick war ein Jahr nach dem Brand kaum Vegetation vorhanden. Doch die Forschenden zählten auf der 2500 m​2 grosse Probeflächen durchschnittlich *bereits fünfzig Pflanzenarten. Ebenso *viele Arten wuchsen vor dem Brand auf gleicher Fläche im Wald. Zwei Jahre nach dem Brand explodierte die Artenvielfalt förmlich und übertraf an vielen Orten auch kleinflächig die Vielfalt des früheren Waldes. Die Untersuchungen zeigen, dass ein Brand mittelfristig eine Zunahme der Artenvielfalt bedeutet: Zu den Waldarten gesellen sich Pionierpflanzen wie das Weidenröschen​_


----------



## Parasol (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Hallo Ralle 24,



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> .............................Hier mal ein paar Beispiele von Pilzen, die nur auf Brandstellen vorkommen, z.T. direkt auf der Kohle wachsen, oder aber in Symbiose mit Moosen, die ebenfalls Pionierpflanzen sind. Manche sind so winzig, dass ich nur die Sporen unter dem Mikroskop fotografieren kann. Wie auf dem letzten Bild. _......................................._



mir liegt es fern, Deine Kompetenz zu diesem Thema zu bezweifeln. Aber wir sollten auch nicht große Brandfächen gleichsetzen mit den vielen Feuerstellen, die ohne Verbot sicher überhand nehmen würden. Bezogen auf Grill- und Feuerstellen am Angelgewässer ist an zu merken, dass diese eben nicht taugen, Pilzen und Sporen eine Basis zu geben, um eine Artenvielfalt zu entwickeln. Diese Feuerstellen werden nämlich immer wieder benutzt, dass sich der von Dir erklärte Effekt nicht einstellen kann. Dazu kommt, dass (leider) sehr häufig dort Plastik und anderes verbrannt wird und Dioxine durch den Schmelzprozess in den Boden glangen. Was nicht verbrennt (Blechdosen) wird liegen gelassen.
Ich habe im eigenen Jagdrevier zusammen mit der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde solche Feuerstellen analysiert.
Abgesehen von der Gefahr des Funkenflugs ist offenes Feuer in der Natur sicher nicht ohne Sondergenehmigungen sinnvoll.
Ich bleibe dabei: die strengen Vorschriften in Bezug auf Grill- und Feuerstellen am Angelgewässer sind berechtigt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Dazu:



Parasol schrieb:


> Ich habe im eigenen Jagdrevier zusammen mit der Unteren Naturschutzbehörde solche Feuerstellen analysiert.
> Abgesehen von der Gefahr des Funkenflugs ist offenes Feuer in der Natur sicher nicht ohne Sondergenehmigungen sinnvoll.
> Ich bleibe dabei: die strengen Vorschriften in Bezug auf Grill- und Feuerstellen am Angelgewässer sind berechtigt.



hatte ich im Vorfeld schon geschrieben:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Verbot vom Lagerfeuern dient dem Schutz von materiellen Werten und dem der Bevölkerung. *Es ist sicher angemessen und wichtig*, leider aber auch vollkommen konträr zum Arten- und Naturschutz.
> 
> Unverständlich bleibt, warum Lagerfeuer in *kaum gefährdeten Bereichen* verboten sind.




Ansonsten sind selbst kleinste Brandstellen wichtig als temporärer Speicher für viele Arten. Also auch und gerade Lagerfeuer. Unsere Funde stammen ausschließlich von solchen Lagerfeuern, da es hier schon seit Jahrzehnten keine Waldbrände mehr gegeben hat und die Forstleute das Reisig nach Fällaktionen auch nicht mehr verbrennen. 

Was, bzw. wie habt ihr denn zusammen mit der Naturschutzbehörde analysiert ?


----------



## Lucius (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Jesus, da fragt einer ob man ein Lagerfeuer oder Grillen darf und nur 2 seiten weiter haut ihr euch Biologisches Fachwissen über Kleinstbiotope auf Brandstellen um die Ohren - ist sowas typisch Deutsch oder machen Norweger sowas auch!?....


----------



## daci7 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



Lucius schrieb:


> Jesus, da fragt einer ob man ein Lagerfeuer oder Grillen darf und nur 2 seiten weiter haut ihr euch Biologisches Fachwissen über Kleinstbiotope auf Brandstellen um die Ohren - ist sowas typisch Deutsch oder machen Norweger sowas auch!?....



Nene, die typisch deutschen Kommentare kamen doch schon viel früher - gerade läuft "nice to know"-Wissen :m


----------



## barschkönig (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Also ich habe nichts gegen Lagerfeuer im gesunden Maße. Solange es nicht mitten im Wald zwischen trockenen Schilf und Blättern ist, ist doch dagegen nichts einzuwenden |kopfkrat Bei uns gibt es an den meisten Seen kleinere Ministrände, also wo nur Sand liegt, von Natur aus, da sehe ich kein Problem ein Feuer zu machen. Wenn man es nicht übertreibt, sagt auch keiner was. Die Fischereiaufseher hier bei uns, sofern mal jemand kommt, sagen nie etwas dagegen, einer hatte uns mal drauf hingewiesen, dass der Förster in der Gegend stress machen könnte aber auch das war ein Irrtum. Denn genau dieser Förster war einige Tage zuvor schon an der Stelle, mit dem Umweltamt! Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war ein Bekannter mit einem Freund dort angeln, mit kleinem Feuer. Die Leute vom Förster waren nicht da um Kontrolle zu machen, sondern begutachteten eine bevorstehende Baustelle an dem Vorstau. Der Förster kontrollierte nur die Waldfahrgenehmigung für das KFZ und zum Feuer sagte er nichts. Das war allerdings im Januar, ich denke jetzt im Sommer würde er auch was sagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Nochmal:
Vollkommen wurscht ob sinnvoll, weniger sinnvoll oder sinnlos:
Es gibt Gemeinden da darf man, es gibt welche, da darf man nicht.
Einfach vorher erkundigen und gut is...


----------



## Andal (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Vollkommen wurscht ob sinnvoll, weniger sinnvoll oder sinnlos:
> Es gibt Gemeinden da darf man, es gibt welche, da darf man nicht.
> Einfach vorher erkundigen und gut is...



Sooisses... nur die Ja-Aber-Fraktion bleibt auf der Strecke! #h


----------



## daci7 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



Andal schrieb:


> Sooisses... nur die Ja-Aber-Fraktion bleibt auf der Strecke! #h



Genauso wie die "Ist grundsätzlich verboten" oder "Hat beim Angeln nichts zu suchen" Fraktion - Aber genug der Wortklaubereien.


----------



## Katteker (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



barschkönig schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es an den meisten Seen kleinere Ministrände, also wo nur Sand liegt, von Natur aus, da sehe ich kein Problem ein Feuer zu machen.


 
Aufpassen bei Badestränden. Nicht jeder freut sich über Kohlestücke im Badestrand! 




Ab und an mach ich mir auch ein kleines Feuer beim Angeln, ich seh aber auch ein, dass es nicht immer und überall möglich ist und daher entsprechende Verbote existieren. Die Unterscheidung zwischen einem "geht grade noch so" Feuerplatz und einem "hier schon besser nicht mehr" Feuerplatz ist in der Praxis wohl kaum möglich, daher ist ein grundsätzliches Verbot sinnvoll, *finde ich*.

Flächenbrände können hier, je nach Ausmaß, große *wirtschaftliche* Schäden verursachen. Die Gefahr wird häufig unterschätzt bzw. heruntergespielt. In Deutschland ist es i.d.R. eben nicht möglich den Wald/das Feld einfach mal brennen zu lassen, bewohnte Gebiete sind häufig nicht weit, ein entsprechendes Feuer, durch Wind angetrieben, kann meist nicht "mal eben so" vor einer Siedlung gestoppt werden. Daher werden Flächenbrände hierzulande idR massiv und möglichst früh angegriffen, mit hohem Personal- und Materialeinsatz.
Die Bekämpfung von Flächenbränden ist häufig teuer, da Personalintensiv, nicht selten entwickelt sich eine "Materialschlacht".

Nur um mal diese Seite der Brandgefahr zu betrachten.


In meinem Verein sind Lager- und Grillfeuer verboten. Schön wären natürlich ein paar hergerichtete Feuerstellen am Gewässer. Dort könnte man dann nach herzenslust zündeln.


----------



## barschkönig (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Aufpassen bei Badestränden. Nicht jeder freut sich über Kohlestücke im Badestrand!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jaa Badestrand meine ich ja nicht, obwohl an den Ministränden, die nicht als Badeplatz gekennzeichnet sind, öfters Feuer von Nichtanglern gemacht werden als von Anglern, dementsprechend sieht es dann am nächsten Morgen auch aus da.#q


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



Lucius schrieb:


> Jesus, da fragt einer ob man ein Lagerfeuer oder Grillen darf und nur 2 seiten weiter haut ihr euch Biologisches Fachwissen über Kleinstbiotope auf Brandstellen um die Ohren - ist sowas typisch Deutsch oder machen Norweger sowas auch!?....



Norwegen ist uns Deutschen nicht nur im Bezug auf Natur und Eigenverantwortung himmelhoch überlegen, sondern auch im Wissen um die Natur und Ihre Zusammenhänge.

Typisch Deutsch ist in diesem Zusammenhang eher Kleinbürgertum, Ignoranz und Schwarz/Weiß sehen. (Was jetzt nicht auf Dich oder einen der Diskutanten hier gemünzt ist). 

Ich finde es jedenfalls nicht verwerflich, bei so einer Frage auch die Vorteile zu beleuchten, anstatt pauschal "Gefahr" und "Schaden" zu rufen. Ein bisschen Wissen bei Entscheidungsträgern z.B. würde so manches unsinnige Verbot verhindern oder mildern und manchen Gedankenlosen Naturnutzer etwas anders handeln lassen.


----------



## Andal (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



Katteker schrieb:


> Schön wären natürlich ein paar hergerichtete Feuerstellen am Gewässer. Dort könnte man dann nach herzenslust zündeln.



Oh ja, solche Grillhütten und Plätze kenne ich auch. Da kann man dann an Hand der Hinterlassenschaften schöne Quizspiele machen, welcher Clan dort seinen Hammel nach Art der Barbaren flambiert hat.


----------



## Jungangler97 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Stimmt schon, ihr habt Recht. 
Wenn etwas erlaubt ist, wird viel Unsinn draus gemacht, gerade bei Feuer. Das habe ich selbst auch schon oft erlebt. 

@Ralle: Das mit den Pilzen auf den Brandstellen finde ich richtig interesant, gerade weil ich auch Hobbybiologe bin!


----------



## Andal (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



Jungangler97 schrieb:


> Das mit den Pilzen auf den Brandstellen finde ich richtig interesant, gerade weil ich auch Hobbybiologe bin!



Da gibt es auch noch so komische Stellen, wo Mann sich Pilze holen kann. Komischerweise brennt es da erst nach der "Ernte"!


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Der war nich slecht!
:q


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Na Daci , so ganz kannste dich noch nicht beruhigen oder?
Normalerweise gehe ich gern Kopromisse ein ein.
 Aber ich mag nun nun mal Angelstellen ohne Grillmüll , Angelstellen ohne Feuerstellen mit Überresten von Lagerfeuern , Angelstellen die eben nicht einen Holzeinschlagplatz gleichen.Ich möche weiterhin Angelstellen erreichen und nicht das Zufahrten gesperrt weil es Zeitgenossen gibt die dem Feuer huldigen . usw usw usw .....
Daher bleibe ich dabei , auch wenn Lagerfeuer gemütlich sind und Grillpartys Spaß machen , bei der Angelei ist das für mich eine Unsitte.
Ist nun mal meine Meinung. Du hast ne andere? Ok - kein Problem....


----------



## Parasol (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Hallo.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> .......................
> Was, bzw. wie habt ihr denn zusammen mit der Naturschutzbehörde analysiert ?



es wurden Bodenproben entnommen, die in einem Lobor (ich glaube beim Bay. Landesamt für Wein- und Gartenbau) analysiert wurden. Ich selbst bin weder Chemiker noch Biologe, aber ich glaube, dass dort kompetente Leute sitzen.

Wenn ich das Verbot auch für richtig halte, denke ich, dass nicht nur die wenigen schwarzen Schafe unter den Anglern daran schuld sind; der sich ausbreitende Tourismus per Kajak und Kanu ist ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor. Immer mehr schlagen ihre Zelte direkt am Wasser auf, egal wo sie garde sind. Keine Rücksicht auf Biotobe und Rückzugsgebiete. Wenn man dieser Entwicklung freien Lauf lässt, werden unter den Sündern sowieso bald keine Angler mehr sein.
Zum Vergleich Deutschland/Norwegen möchte ich noch sagen: in Norwwegen wäre man wahrscheinlich auch nicht sol großzügig, wenn dort eine Bevölkerungsdichte wie in Deutschland herrschen würde.


----------



## hannsi_911 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Wenn Ich 15 Jahre zurückdenke, da hat niemand etwas gesagt. 
Heute ist an einigen Gewässern in Hessen sogar das Nachtangeln verboten worden weil es leider die "schwarzen Schafe" die ihren Angelplatz mit ihrem Wohnzimmer verwechselt haben. Beides schaut aus wie ein Schlachtfeld. In solchen Fällen kann man es schon irgendwo verstehen wenn dann auch noch der Müll verbrannt wird. 
Wenn ich über Nacht Angeln geh, mach ich auch "immer" ein kleines Feuer. Ich habe an meine Feuerschale meine Füsse um ca 30 cm verlängert. Ausserdem lag ich noch Steine drunter. 4 Terassenplatten ausm Baumarkt. so hab ich noch sicheren Halt drunter. 
"Ich hab noch nie etwas negatives gehört oder wurd dem Gewässer verwiesen. Im Gegenteil sogar schon Lob vom Kontrolleur bekommen ( O-Ton: Geil Gemacht).
 Da ich immer mit ein Paar Freunden losziehe und dabei Müll nicht ausbleibt, haben wir immer nen Müllsack mit Ständer dabei. 
Wir haben Spaß beim Angeln und unsere Nachfolger bekommen ihren Spaß bei der Sauber hinterlassenen Angelstelle auch. 

Einen Dicken Gruß nach Norwegen, scheinst dein Paradies erreicht zu haben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



Parasol schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gar nicht falsch was Du schreibst. "Feuer frei für alle und überall" kann auch nicht richtig sein. Was - mal wieder - fehlt sind angemessene Regeln statt pauschaler Verbote und Kontrollen und drastische Strafen bei Übertretungen.

Ich weiß nicht wie das in Norwegen gehandhabt wird, aber in den USA z.B. gib es Gebiete, wo das Lagerfeuer erlaubt ist. Wird da Plastik verbrannt oder ist die Feuerstelle unsicher ist man aber sowas vom am Arxxx, wenn die Ranger kontrollieren. 

Doch wie schon gesagt, ging es mir lediglich darum, das Feuer nicht automatisch Naturfrevel bedeutet.


----------



## daci7 (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> [...]
> Ist nun mal meine Meinung. Du hast ne andere? Ok - kein Problem....



So ist das wohl und so ist das richtig.
#g


----------



## Gunnar. (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

Nabend,


daci7 schrieb:


> So ist das wohl und so ist das richtig.
> #g


 
Und zurück..

#g


----------



## camoas (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*



Katteker schrieb:


> [...]Schön wären natürlich ein paar hergerichtete Feuerstellen am Gewässer. Dort könnte man dann nach herzenslust zündeln.



Sowas ist hier in der Schweiz gang und gäbe.
Hier gibt es im Prinzip an fast jedem Gewässer eine oder mehrere Feuerstellen. Dafür ist dann aber leider das Nachtangeln verboten. :-(

Früher habe ich an der Elebe beim Nachtangeln an der Elbe auch immer ein kleines offenes Feuer gemacht und niemand (Wasserpolizei und AV) hat etwas gesagt, daher bin ich erschrocken, dass das nun überall verboten ist in Deutschland.


----------



## mathei (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Feuer beim Angeln?*

an den te. wenn es erlaubt ist und du möchtest es gerne dann mach es. hinterlass es ordentlich und gut ist. und abgebranntes holz ist natur. ein weg geschmissener kippenstummel hingegen braucht 3 jahre um abgebaut zu sein.


----------

